# Steering wheel recovering???



## rocconut (Feb 20, 2004)

I have searched for DIY threads but no luck. Has anyone recovered their steering wheels? I have two 4 button wheels for the MKII G/J/S and they have a worn place in the material @ the 11-12 o'clock position.
Any help in reconditioning these wheels is greatly appreciated. TIA


----------



## kfratz (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Steering wheel recovering??? (rocconut)*

yeah its called a cover you can get em at autozone they have cool ones with flames and stuff. J/J why dont you find a new or newer one. if im not mistaken its molded vinyl or plastic so it would be pretty hard but go to an upholstery shop and ask em if they can do anything


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: Steering wheel recovering??? (kfratz)*

any shop can make a nice, factory look cover for your wheels. Your probably looking at about 200 to make out of leather though. 
At auto shops like autozone they do offer DIY steering wheel covers. When I was younger my brother had done one- looked pretty good too. You have to be able to sew though


----------



## mk13nb (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Steering wheel recovering??? (g60vwr)*

http://www.AGLAUSA.com They have the replacement leather already cut with the holespunched. It ain't cheap. I redid the mk1 wheel in my cabby using thier mk2 kit, so I had to some slight modifications. It took me about 5 hours total. It was well worth it IMHO.


----------



## rocconut (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Steering wheel recovering??? (mk13nb)*

It looks like they have some nice stuff. Thanks for the link.


----------



## mk13nb (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Steering wheel recovering??? (rocconut)*

Look how the original cover was attached from the factory. For me, the directions included with the leather from ALGA did not match the factory pattern. I didn’t want it to look like an aftermarket piece. So I sewed mine as follows.
I used 2 needles at once. Get some pretty big. Then don’t need to be sharp as the holes are already there. You just need something that you can grip and pull on. Using a long string (seems like I measured about five times the distance of the wheel where I was sewing), I started at a spoke with the thread on the inside. You use both needles at once going opposite of each other. Go out the holes and then vertical down to the next hole. Go into that hole and across under the leather to the opposite side. Come up through that hole. Repeat process of going down, in the hole, across under the leather, up through the next hole and then down again until you reach the next spoke. Pull the string tight on each stitch as you go, but don’t over do it. There has to be a little play for the next step. Below image “A” and “B” are shown separate for clarity. It is actually one thread as shown in “C”. Step “D” shows what the thread should look like at the end of this step. 

































Once I went from one spoke to the next, I began weaving my way back up. Here you are forming the diamond shapes. This actually hides the first cross stitches and pulls every thing taunt. Just “pick up” the stitch that is showing crossing back and forth to form the diamonds. Use both needles again. Pull string tight. Tie off at the end. Step “E” shows the stitching and step “F” shows the final. 
















It sounds more complex than it actually is. Once you start you just keep repeating steps. Good Luck.












_Modified by mk13nb at 7:58 AM 7-26-2006_


----------



## rocconut (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Steering wheel recovering??? (mk13nb)*

thanks for the tips on sewing. Do you have pictures of the steering wheel after it was finished.


----------



## mk13nb (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Steering wheel recovering??? (rocconut)*

I think mine is a little differant from yours around the spokes. Heres the pic.


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: Steering wheel recovering??? (mk13nb)*



mk13nb said:


> It sounds more complex than it actually is. Once you start you just keep repeating steps. Good Luck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jbrone (May 13, 2005)

The finished pic is awesome and has inspired me. Thanks for the detailed tips.


----------

